# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Viking XPRS

## Giovanaut

Καλώς Ήλθατε στο VIKING XPRS.

DSC_0073.jpg

VIKING XPRS.

Λίγα λόγια για το πλοίο.

Το πλοίο εκτελεί καθημερινά δρομολόγια μεταξύ Τάλλιν-Ελσίνκι, πραγματοποιώντας το ταξίδι σε 2,5 ώρες.

Καθέλκυση 19/9/2007.

Πρώτο ταξίδι 28/4/2008.

Σημαία Σουηδίας.


Type:
Fast cruiseferry

Tonnage:
35,918 GT[5]

Length:
185 m (606 ft 11 in)

Beam:
27.70 m (90 ft 11 in)

Draught:
6.75 m (22 ft 2 in)[5]

Decks:
10 (8 passenger accessible)[6]

Ice class:
1 A Super[1]

Installed power:
4 &#215; W&#228;rtsil&#228; 8L46F diesels
40,000 kW (54,000 hp)

Speed:
25 kn (46.30 km/h) (service speed)[7]

Capacity:
2,500 passengers
732 passenger beds[6]
240 cars
1,000 lanemeters

Crew:
100[7]



wikipedia.org

----------


## Giovanaut

Προορισμός μας  η Λαπωνία και το ταξίδι ξεκινά. Για να φτάσουμε στον Αρκτικό κύκλο πρέπει να μεταβούμε από το Τάλλιν στο Ελσίνκι. Η επιλογή του πλοίου κλασσική και υψηλών προδιαγραφών. VIKING XPRS.

Στο λιμάνι του Τάλλιν έχει δυο σταθμούς. Τον Α που είναι για όλες τις εταιρείες (VIKING LINE, ECKERO LINE, ST. PETERS LINE) πλην της TALLINK και τον D, που είναι αποκλειστικό terminal της ΤALLINK.

Η αναχώρηση μας για Ελσίνκι στις 18.00 και αλλά η επιβίβαση ολοκληρώνεται στις 17.40, ενώ το πλοίο όπως και τα περισσότερα στο Τάλλιν είναι πλωρο-πλαγιοδετημένο με την επιβίβαση να γίνεται από κλειστό διάδρομο που οδηγεί σε εισόδους στο 7 deck, που είναι και το ένα από τα 2 βασικά καταστώματα κοινόχρηστων χώρων. 
DSC_0055.jpg
DSC_0068.jpg
DSC_0070.jpg
DSC_0072.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Κατ ευθείαν οδηγηθήκαμε στο 8ο κατάστρωμα και συγκεκριμένα στο πλωριό CAFE BAR RED ROSE.
DSC_0075.jpgDSC_0077.jpg
Ένα όμορφο χαρακτηριστικό του πλοίου είναι οι παλιές φωτογραφίες των πλοίων της εταιρείας σε όλα τα κλιμακοστάσια.
DSC_0079.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Στη συνέχεια και λίγο πρίν από την αναχωρησή μας ανέβηκα στο 9 και 10 κατάστρωμα, για να απολαύσω θέα. 

Πρύμα με θέα το NORDLANDIA.
DSC_0082.jpg

DSC_0086.jpg
Πλώρα με θέα το Ταλλιν.
DSC_0090.jpg 
DSC_0092.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

17.53 και οι είσοδοι του πλοίου έχουν  αποκοπεί από την στεριά και πρίν τις 6 ήδη έχουμε ξεκινήσει.
DSC_0106.jpg DSC_0118.jpg

Απεναντί μας το VICTORIA I της TALLINK με την ίδια ώρα αναχώρησης για Στοκχόλμη. 
DSC_0124.jpg DSC_0138.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Τα εντυπωσιακά παράθυρα που εκτείνονται στα 7,8 καταστρώματα μόνο από την δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου.
DSC_0144.jpg

Φουσκωμένη Βαλτική.

DSC_0145.jpgDSC_0153.jpgDSC_0172.jpg

Το δικό μας ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.

DSC_0175.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Πρύμα στο κατάστρωμα 7 έχουμε κέντρο διασκέδασης το DANCE PAVILION με ζωντανη μουσική και απίθανα κοκτεϊλ.
Ακριβώς μπροστά από αυτό είναι η PUB του πλοίου με καραόκε και μια ρουλέτα. Στη συνέχεια είναι το εμπορικό κέντρο του πλοίου που έχει τα πάντα. Πολλοι Φιλανδοί κατεβάζουν κάσες  από το πλοίο λόγω του κόστους στη χώρα τους.

DSC_0177.jpgDSC_0181.jpgDSC_0184.jpg

Για να δούμε και τους chief, της κάθε επιστασίας καθώς και όλο το πλήρωμα.
DSC_0185.jpg

Το ΑΛΚΑΙΑΚΙ μας.
DSC_0189.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

8.22 και είμαστε έξω από το Ελσίνκι βλέποντας την εντυπωσιακή παγωμένη Βαλτική.
DSC_0190.jpg

Μετά από 2.5 ώρες ταξιδιού φτάνουμε στο Ελσινκι όπου πρυμνο-πλαγιοδετούμε.
DSC_0209.jpg DSC_0215.jpg DSC_0222.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Μετα από 5 μέρες έφτασε η στιγμη της επιστροφής.

Και εδώ είναι αυτό που μου έκανε απίστευτη εντυπωση.
Ώρα αναχώρης 11.30. Το πλοίο έχει φτάσει στο Ελσίνκι από τις 10.40 και η επιβίβαση ξεκίνησε στις 11.10 με την ολοκληρωση της στις 11.20. Ολοι οι επιβάτες βρισκόταν έτοιμοι στο χώρο μετα το έλεγχο της κάρτας επιβίβασης και σε 10 λεπτά όλοι μέσα.

P1030567.jpg

Ανάποδα στους πάγους.
P1030572.jpgP1030582.jpg

Βγαίνοντας από το απίστευτου κάλλους στενό του Ελσινκι, ξυνοντας ακτές.
P1030606.jpgP1030617.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Εξαιρετική,μα και πλήρως αφηγηματική φωτογράφηση.Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι ανθρωποι ξοδευουν πολλά στο πλοίο.
P1030635.jpg

Τα παράθυρα από το κάτω μέρος (παντού στο πλοίο Γαλλικά σύμβολα, γιατί αυτός ο μήνας ήταν αφιερωμένος στη Γαλλία).
P1030643.jpg

Xpresso street στο 8deck, όπου μαζί με το σαλόνι της πλώρης συναντούμε το BISTRO BUFFET, το ala carte του πλοίου, και το DELI SHOP δηλαδή  self service, από όπου παιρνεις φαγητο και το τρως όπου θέλεις.
P1030674.jpgP1030679.jpg

Bingo game ενώ στο πλοίο υπήρχε και ταχυδακτυλουργός-κλόουν.
P1030681.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ένδοξο παρελθόν.

P1030637.jpgP1030648.jpgP1030649.jpgP1030662.jpgP1030663.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Οι καμπίνες βρίσκονται στο 6ο deck.
P1030651.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ταξίδι μας έφτασε στο τέλος του γυρω στις 14.00 με την άφιξη μας στο Τάλλιν.

P1030722.jpg

Σχολια

·         Υπέροχο πλοίο, άνετο καθαρό άψογες υπηρεσίες και εξυπηρετικό πλήρωμα.
·         Κάποιες παροχές λιγο ακριβές αλλά σε πολύ λογικα πλαίσια.
·         Πάρα πολλές δραστηριότητες και events για ένα τόσο μικρό ταξίδι.
·         Οι επιβάτες αφήνουν πολλά λεφτα στο ταξίδι.
·         Τέλος το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο έχει τα πιο οικονομικά ναύλα σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## Giovanaut

Το nautilia.gr, ταξίδεψε με το VIKING XPRS 3/2013.

P1030657.jpg

Και τα ταξίδια συνεχίζονται....


Τάλλιν 15/3/2013

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το nautilia.gr, ταξίδεψε με το VIKING XPRS 3/2013.
> 
> P1030657.jpg
> 
> Και τα ταξίδια συνεχίζονται....
> 
> 
> Τάλλιν 15/3/2013


Να είσαι καλά Giovanaut σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ .

----------


## sylver23

> Μετα από 5 μέρες έφτασε η στιγμη της επιστροφής.
> 
> Και εδώ είναι αυτό που μου έκανε απίστευτη εντυπωση.
> Ώρα αναχώρης 11.30. Το πλοίο έχει φτάσει στο Ελσίνκι από τις 10.40 και η επιβίβαση ξεκίνησε στις 11.10 με την ολοκληρωση της στις 11.20. Ολοι οι επιβάτες βρισκόταν έτοιμοι στο χώρο μετα το έλεγχο της κάρτας επιβίβασης και σε 10 λεπτά όλοι μέσα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140391
> 
> Ανάποδα στους πάγους.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140392Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140393
> ...



Μόνο που είδα αυτές μου φτάνει!
Σε ζηλεύω!
Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Apostolos

Μιλάμε για ποιότητα πλοίων, εταιριών, και κόσμου... Εκει που τα καυσιμα είναι στο θεο λόγω Low sulphur, Οι κανονισμοί ειναι αυστηρότατοι, οι συνθήκες εργασίας με τους πάγους άσχημες, τι πρέπει να πούν... Ενδιαφέρον έχει να μάθουμε την τιμή του εισητηρίου Γιάννη

----------


## george123

Σας ευχαριστούμε κύριε Giovanaut που μας ταξιδέψατε έστω και μέσα από φωτογραφίες σε αυτή τη γραμμή του Βορρά. Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή η όλη διαχείριση των επιβατών και τα τοπία στη διαδρομή.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!!! Καταπληκτικό αφιέρωμα  :Smile:

----------


## MYTILENE

Είσαι ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ GIO ευχαριστούμε για το special αφιέρωμα,καλά να περνάς εκεί

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο φωτο ρεπορτάζ απο το φίλο Giovanaut και υπέροχες περιγραφές. Μαζί σου (νοερά) ταξιδέψαμε και μεις, σε μέρη που δεν έχουμε πάει. Σ' ευχαριστούμε, καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια, για να τξιδεύουμε και μεις....μαζί σου.

----------


## gnikles

Έπαθα πλάκα Γιάννη μπράβο ρε φίλε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστώ κι εγώ πολύ όλους.

Σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τα εισιτήρια, για το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς, γιατί εγώ πλήρωσα ένα συνολικό πακέτο αφού πήγαμε μέχρι Λαπωνία. Και εκδόθηκαν για πολλά άτομα, άρα με χαμηλότερη τιμή από το κανονικό.

Τώρα σε ότι έχει να κάνει γενικότερα με τα εισιτήρια στη γραμμή Τάλλιν-Ελσίνκι, υπάρχουν πολλοί διαφορετικοί παράγοντες που καθορίζουν τις τιμές. Αρχικά λογικό είναι πως κάθε εταιρεία έχει δικό της κοστολόγιο. Επιπλέον οι τιμές δεν παραμένουν σταθερές αλλά μπορεί να διαφέρουν ανάλογα με τις ημερομηνίες, ενώ επίσης έχεις διαφορετική τιμή αν κλείσεις μετ' επιστροφής για την ίδια μέρα ή διαφορετική. Θα μπορούσα να δώσω ένα εύρος κόστους από 50 έως 70 ευρώ πήγαινέ-έλα, αλλά δεν είναι απόλυτο. Για παράδειγμα ρώτησα στην ECKERO LINE, για πήγαινε-έλα με επιστροφή την επόμενη μέρα και μου είχαν πει 50 ευρώ. Κοιτώντας λίγο στο site της VIKING, βρήκα λίγο ακριβότερα. Το αυτοκίνητο γύρω στα 25-30 ευρώ ανά διαδρομή.

Πέρα όμως από όλα αυτά υπάρχουν και πολλά κόλπα που μπορείς να κάνεις για να πετύχεις πιο καλές τιμές.
Εάν γραφτείς στο club της VIKING, χωρίς να μαζέψεις πόντους, έχεις έκπτωση σε όλα τα ταξίδια, ενώ βγαίνουν κάτι τρελές προσφορές, πχ κάποιος πήγε και ήρθε με 7 ευρώ. Επίσης κυκλοφορούν και εκ πτωτικά κουπόνια.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το ζήτημα ναύλα μόνο σταθερό δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί.

----------


## Agrino

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα!  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιάννη και μονο αυτο που είπες δίχνει την πραγματικότητα. Εμεις με φθητότερα πλοία και πληρώματα, με πάντα καλές συνθήκες με ανύπαρκτα αλλα τσάμπα λιμάνια και με ποιότητα στον πάτο είμαστε οι ποιό ακρηβοί

----------


## Trakman

Πολλά μπράβο και από μένα Giovanaut, ό,τι και να πει κανείς είναι λίγο!!! Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες, σε πιάνει δέος!!!
Δεν μπορώ να μη σχολιάσω θετικά επίσης και τις ιστορικές φωτογραφίες σαν μέρος της διακόσμησης του πλοίου, είναι μια πολύ όμορφη ιδέα που ωραίο θα ήταν να τη δούμε να υλοποιείται και σε δικά μας βαπόρια!

----------


## Giovanaut

Περασμένη Κυριακή 21/04, πάνω από το BALTIC QUEEN...  :Smile: 

Αναχώρηση του VIKING XPRS για Ελσίνκι... Για όλους τους φίλους που τους άρεσε...  :Wink: 

DSC_0246.jpg DSC_0249.jpg DSC_0256.jpg

----------

